# Any information on the new Honda HS1332 Snowblower?



## mrwhite1

I have been researching snowblowers here recently, i was interested in purchasing an 1132. Unfortunately this isnt a good time of the year to talk to dealers since they had to put in their orders at the end of March and were wish washy on giving me pricing. One of the dealers I spoke with actually had his act together and was telling me the 1132 has been discontinued and the new model is the 1332. I've been trying to research to find out what will be the difference between it and the previous 1132 beside the upgraded 13 horsepower engine?

Anyone heard anything?
Few rumors he heard although not confirmed: 
Slightly increased handlebar height
Standard commercial skid shoes
Move choke to throttle instead of own cable

Additional information or pictures would be appreciated


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have no idea, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## woodwelder

mrwhite1 said:


> I have been researching snowblowers here recently, i was interested in purchasing an 1132. Unfortunately this isnt a good time of the year to talk to dealers since they had to put in their orders at the end of March and were wish washy on giving me pricing. One of the dealers I spoke with actually had his act together and was telling me the 1132 has been discontinued and the new model is the 1332. I've been trying to research to find out what will be the difference between it and the previous 1132 beside the upgraded 13 horsepower engine?
> 
> Anyone heard anything?
> Few rumors he heard although not confirmed:
> Slightly increased handlebar height
> Standard commercial skid shoes
> Move choke to throttle instead of own cable
> 
> Additional information or pictures would be appreciated


I contacted "Tim" at Stockton Honda in central California, and he told me that the price for the HS1332TAS is the same as the HS1132TAS, and it has some new features other than the horsepower, but no details were discussed. Neither he nor I could find any details on the web. I ordered one, but delivery will not occur until late August. Honda likes to collect orders until they can fill up a big shipping container, and then forwards same to local dealers here. Perhaps your local Honda dealer would be the one to contact.


----------



## Richard284

*A matter of displacement*

As indicated in an earlier post, the 1332 has a larger engine. The 1132 had a displacement of 337cc while the 1332 has a displacement of 389cc. I'm no authority on such matters, but I did query a person who (rightly or wrongly) did convince me he knew what he was talking about. I asked him what the "horsepower" of this engine was and he said, there are too many factors which influence the power delivered by high-speed internal combustion engines, the only way to approximate the horsepower that an engine might produce is by "estimating" it by plugging in various engine specifics (bore stroke, cylinder diameter, etc) into formulas which have been created for the purpose of "estimating" H.P from engine displacement. In other words, I'm not so sure that it would be accurate to say the 1332 has 13 horsepower. It does, however, have a bigger engine than the 1132 by about 15%. Other factors also might serve to defeat any attempt to compare one snow blower's power to another by using HP as a criteria--e.g. wheels vs tracks, single stage vs. two stage, belt drive vs (in Honda's case) hydrostatic drive. Anyway, hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## tokoy

I used a Honda 1132 for 7 years to plow my steep home driveway. It was a powerful, trouble free machine (I do take very good mechanical care of it). The 1132 would climb my steep driveway plowing 10 inches of snow, throwing it 25 feet away and all the while dragging me up the hill behind it as I slid on my boot soles! Last year I purchase a Honda 1332. It has even more horsepower for work. I love these machines. My 1132 is for sale. I'm in the Boston area. Here is a very useful tip when for storage of the 1132 or 1332 for the off-season. You can disengage the transmission to pull/push the machine around, but it is tough going. I have a much better solution. Go to Home Depot and purchase their four wheel wood frame moving dolly that can support 1000 pounds (it costs $20). Remove the nuts on the bolts holding the two wheels to one of the carpet-covered cross members. Then remove that carpet-covered cross member from the two perpendicular cross members. Cut seven inches off each of the perpendicular cross members so that, when you drill new holes for the bolts and reattached the carpet-covered cross member and wheels, the distance between the centers of the two carpet-covered cross members will be 18 inches ... the same as the distance between the centers of the 1132 and 1332 tracks. When you are getting ready to prep your blower for summer storage, first wash it. Then use a piece of plywood as a ramp up to the dolly. Back the blower in reverse up the ramp and on to the dolly. The tracks will fit perfectly on the carpet-covered cross members, both length and width. The blower can now be easily wheeled around the garage. CAUTION: the heavy auger end makes the plow front heavy, so you want to be careful moving it in the forward direction until you use a ratchet tie down strap across the back of the blower to fastened it firmly to the dolly. Once strapped down, the blower-dolly combination is very stable. Once on the dolly, I prep my plow (drain gas, change oil, clean and gap spark plug, etc.). Then I just wheel it to its storage location. Well, my experiences with the 1132 and 1332 have been excellent. It out performs all the other walk behind blowers I've seen or used.


----------

